
3D Visualization of a Convolutional Neural Network - dekhtiar
http://scs.ryerson.ca/~aharley/vis/conv/
======
leblancfg
Interesting idea, but nothing seems to work here, both on Firefox and IE 11.
All I can see is the left "control pane".

~~~
tom_wilde
Works in Chrome. Really nice!

